# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Rotala najean & Rotala Sp Green same?



## bebop (Jul 8, 2003)

Are they the same? Rotala najean and Rotala Sp Green. I am looking for the Rotala Sp Green is this the same as the Rotala Indica (Pink) same plant but diff color?


----------



## bebop (Jul 8, 2003)

Are they the same? Rotala najean and Rotala Sp Green. I am looking for the Rotala Sp Green is this the same as the Rotala Indica (Pink) same plant but diff color?


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

they are different plant.

najean has needle like leaves. rotala sp. green has similar leaves as the indica but stay green under any condition. 

you can see the comparison at tropica website.


----------



## bebop (Jul 8, 2003)

So you can call it Rotala Indica too but green not pink


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

That is up to the scientist to decide. As for now, they are known as Rotala sp. green.

*Don't start confusing *people by using rotala indica 'green'


----------



## bebop (Jul 8, 2003)

yes yes, Thank you


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

None of them are R. indica. The plant in the hobby called indica is really R. rotundifolia. R. indica is something else.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

what is rotala indica?


----------



## The Bishop (Mar 11, 2004)

Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan' is _probably_ a hybrid between R. rotundifolia and R. wallichii. At least according to last I heard. I don't know where "najean" came from.

Rotala sp. 'Green' always has opposite leaves, 2 per node. R. rotundifolia may or may not, but is always more pink than green.

I have heard that there isn't much difference between the real R. indica and R. rotundifolia, hence the confusion and the lack of an import for an almost identical species.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Maybe not. Check this out.
http://www.australianrainbowfish.com/aquatic_plants/aquatic_plants_menu.htm

R. indica is in there. Supposedly anyway. I'm not sure if both of those pics are of emersed growth.

I wish Kasselmann had written more than just a little blurb on the subject.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Get the oriental plant handbook, it has pictures and description of rotala najean, rotala indica, and rotala rotundifolia.

The noticeable difference between indica and rotundifolia is the flower they produce in emersed form.

From the photo in the book, indica looks to have rounder leave than rotundifolia in submersed form.

I am not sure if it is the same plant but Tropica calls it Rotala spec. green; Oriental aquarium calls it Rotala rotundifolia green.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think najean is a typo. Nanjenshan is a location.

Look here:
http://cars.er.usgs.gov/Nonindigenous_Species/Rotala_rotundifolia/rotala_rotundifolia.html

Not a whole lot of help, but a start.

I don't think anyone is really sure yet if the Rotala sp. "green" is a form of rotundifolia or not.


----------

